# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  قبل أن تغتر بطاعتك ؟

## انصر النبى محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اياك أن تظن أن الثبات على الاستقامة أحد إنجازاتك الشخصية ..
فإن الله قال لسيد البشر..
"ولولا أن ثبتناك.."
فكيف أنت؟!!.


حين اختارك الله لطريق هدايته
ليس لأنك مميز أو لطاعةٍ منك،
بل هي رحمة منه شملتك،
قد ينزعها منك في أي لحظة،


لذلك لا تغتر بعملك ولا بعبادتك
ولا تنظر باستصغار لمن ضلّ عن سبيله، فلولا رحمة الله بك لكنت مكانه.


أعيدوا قراءتها بتأنٍّ


﴿ ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا ﴾

----------

